# [H][10] exit here sucht Dich!



## Sanalia (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo WoW-Freunde,

die Raid-Gilde *exit here* sucht motivierte Spieler zur Verstärkung ihres Member- und Raidstammes für die Raids in Cataclysm und später auch in Mists of Pandaria.
Die Gilde ist eine Neugründung eines alten Projektes, welches damals auf dem Server Gorgonnash lief und Ende 2011 auf Eredar neu durchgestartet ist.

Unser Ziel ist es einen konkurrenzfähigen Progress-Raid zu stellen. Dafür suchen wir Spieler, die die Motivation haben sich an unserem Raid zu beteiligen und dessen Entwicklung voranzutreiben. 

Unsere Ziele:

Wie schon erwähnt, möchten wir in Cataclysm und Mists of Pandaria einen erfolgsorientierten Raid stellen. Ziel ist dabei ein stabiler 10er Raid mit kleinem aber zuverlässigen Raidpool.
Wir haben nicht den Anspruch eine Hardcore-Raidgilde zu sein, sondern wollen versuchen auch mit weniger Aufwand fortschritts- und erfolgsorientiert zu raiden.
Das heisst wir werden nicht 7 Tage die Woche mit 100% Raidattendance raiden, sondern uns mit 3 Raidtagen begnügen.
Grund dafür ist, dass es sehr viele fähige Spieler gibt, die die Motivation und die Fähigkeiten haben &#8222;vorne&#8220; mitzuraiden, aber einfach nicht die Zeit aufbringen können um 5-7 Mal die Woche zu raiden.
Diesen Leuten möchten wir die Möglichkeit geben sich im Content zu beweisen und in freundschaftlicher Atmosphäre zu raiden.
Hauptaugenmerk liegt dabei natürlich auf dem Aufbau und Erhalt eines homogenen Member- und Raidstammes. Wichtig dabei ist, dass sich jeder Spieler in unserer Gilde und unserem Raid einfach wohlfühlt und topmotiviert ist, an jedem Raidtag das Maximum aus sich herauszuholen.

Wir bieten Euch:

- erfolgsorientiertes Raiden in entspannter aber professioneller Atmosphäre
*- 3 Raidtage (Dienstag, Donnerstag und Sonntag von 19:30 - 23 Uhr)*
- eine sehr erfahrene und fähige Gildenleitung
- eine angenehme Gilde mit vielen Aktivitäten (Rated-BGs (2x die Woche), Arena, Twink-Raids, Gildenevents etc.)
- nette Homepage inklusive Forum
- eigener, frei nutzbarer TS3-Server mit genug Labertaschen zum Smalltalk
- Gildenbank und Co.
- gleichgesinnte und fähige Leute, die fast ausschließlich seit mindestens BC raiden und somit auch noch wissen, was richtiges Raiden ausmacht

_Raidstatus Cataclysm: 3/8 HC_

Interesse bekommen? Dann unbedingt weiterlesen!

Wir erwarten von Euch:

- Mindestalter von 18 Jahren (Ausnahmen möglich)
- Aktivität Ingame und auch im Forum
- Die Fähigkeit sich zu benehmen und in einer Gemeinschaft zu spielen
- Motivation in jedem Raid (und auch nach Whipes) das Beste aus Euch herauszuholen und sich immer für den Raid einzusetzen.
- Zuverlässigkeit und Pünktlichkeit: Wir erwarten, dass Ihr Euch selbstständig für Raids an- und abmeldet und dann auch die Termine einhaltet
- Das Beherrschen Eurer Klasse: Wir erwarten, dass Ihr Euch aktiv mit den Entwicklungen Eurer Klasse beschäftigt um jederzeit das Maximum aus ihr herauszuholen zu können.
- Erfahrung in Pre-WoTLk und am besten seit Classic: Viele Erfahrungen aus den alten Raidinstanzen helfen auch in Cataclysm stark weiter. Somit lautet unsere Devise: Je mehr Erfahrung vorhanden umso besser.

Welche Klassen suchen wir?:

*Aktuell dringend Range DDs und/oder Heiler! Dazu zählen Warlocks, Mages, Shamis (Resto oder Ele), Druids (Resto oder Balance) und Priests (Heal oder Shadow).*

_Stand: 30.03.12_

Wenn Eure Klasse nicht mehr gesucht wird, Ihr aber trotzdem der Meinung seid, dass wir nie im Leben ohne Euch auskommen können, dürft Ihr Euch natürlich gerne bewerben. An guten Spielern sind wir immer interessiert.

Ihr lest immernoch? Wunderbar! Das lässt vermuten, dass ihr weiterhin das Interesse habt, Euch bei uns zu bewerben. Besucht doch einfach mal unsere Homepage unter *www.exit-here.de* oder direkt unser Forum unter* www.forum.exit-here.de*. Dort könnt Ihr Eure Bewerbung im entsprechenden Forum hinterlassen oder sie einfach per PM an Sanalia, Syliha oder Koromo schicken.

Wir werden Eure Bewerbung so schnell wie möglich bearbeiten.

Bei Fragen zu Eurer Bewerbung oder zu unserem Gildenprojekt, wendet Euch bitte an *Sanalia* oder *Pewhunter* auf dem Server *Eredar (Horde)* oder schreibt uns eine PM.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Sanalia &#8211; exit here - Gildenleitung


----------



## Biebre (11. Dezember 2011)

/push 4 great success!


----------



## Sanalia (16. Dezember 2011)

Druiden und Shamis aller Länder vereinigt Euch und tretet exit here bei! Auch WLs und DKs werden noch für den 10er Raid genommen.

/push


----------



## Sanalia (27. Dezember 2011)

Push für die beste Gilde der Welt!


----------



## Sanalia (6. Januar 2012)

/push


----------



## Sanalia (13. Januar 2012)

Update und /push

Noch dringend 1-2 Range DD und 1 Heal gesucht, damit wir endlich mit homogener Gildengruppe ohne 3-4 Randoms losgehen können .


----------



## Biebre (21. Januar 2012)

/up it!


----------



## Sanalia (2. Februar 2012)

/push

Noch dringend ein fähiger Resto-Shami gesucht. Auch einen starken Mage können wir noch unterbringen.


----------



## Biebre (13. Februar 2012)

/Push! Resto Schami und Mage melden! =) Ihr verpasst sonst einiges! =)


----------



## Sanalia (22. Februar 2012)

Mal wieder dringend 2 fähige Heiler für unsere Gildenstamm gesucht. Bevorzugt Holy-Pala und Resto-Shami. Aber auch andere Heiler sowie Mages sind gerne gesehen.


----------



## Sanalia (30. März 2012)

Aktuell dringend Range DDs und/oder Heiler! gesucht! Dazu zählen Warlocks, Mages, Shamis (Resto oder Ele), Druids (Resto oder Balance) und Priests (Heal oder Shadow).


----------

